# Im wanting to learn all i can about genetics and the colors they make



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Hello and welcome! Many of the genetics websites have good information on the genetics of coat color. Here's one site (VetGen) that addresses canine color genetics broadly, serving as a good starting point.


----------



## Kittycub99 (May 9, 2021)

Liz said:


> Hello and welcome! Many of the genetics websites have good information on the genetics of coat color. Here's one site (VetGen) that addresses canine color genetics broadly, serving as a good starting point.


Awesome thank you!


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

How well do you remember the punnet square from highschool/college biology? 

It's that.


----------



## Kittycub99 (May 9, 2021)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> How well do you remember the punnet square from highschool/college biology?
> 
> It's that.



Im afraid not very well🤣


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Kittycub99 said:


> Alright i have just scratched the surface of genetics and the colors they make and how they mix i was wondering what yaw can tell me and where i can go to learn more i love to read so throw as much as you want at me! Lol but i am so fascinated by everything


The Dog Coat Colour Genetics website will keep you busy for a long time, lol.


----------



## Kittycub99 (May 9, 2021)

Vita said:


> The Dog Coat Colour Genetics website will keep you busy for a long time, lol.


Awesome thanks!!!


----------

